# loud bleat?



## meanwolf (Apr 26, 2013)

Everytime my I get grass for my 2 doelings, one bleats like someone is hurting her. It worries me like crazy. Why does she do that? Help me solve this problem.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Because it drives you crazy, and they are as dramatic as they are cute


----------



## meanwolf (Apr 26, 2013)

It is not normal.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a Nubian doe who gets me out to the barnyard all the time thinking something must be terribly wrong. Her daughter is following in her footsteps. 
I do hope there is nothing serious wrong with your little girl. I cannot figure why she would only cry then. Does she cry when she eats other things?


----------



## meanwolf (Apr 26, 2013)

No, it is only when i get her grass. She is still on the bottle until the middle of June. She is with another doeling but she still does it. She did it before and I thought she was lonely but we got more goats (after her sister died) and it continues. She didn't do it with her sister but then again, they were just 8 weeks old and they were on a bottle from birth because the mama couldn't feed them. She never had a mom. Now we bought a kid with her mom and, after establishing who the boss is they are fine. But sometimes ill play with the loud baby, and mama will headbut me and the baby. Why? I don't know. Hope the extra info helps. Oh and she is partialy weaned.


----------



## tmparent1 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have a 2 mo. old alpine/nubian doeling. Also put into an existing herd and weaning off of ME. She could be crying so loud just because you are going to her then leaving. Mine does this everytime I go out for anything then leave again. Like someone is trying to kill her . It seems to me that when we bottle feed we are mama and no other goat can take the place of that :-/


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

She just has a louder voice that your other goats. I have one like that two.


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

Perhaps it's because eating grass is making her a little bloated and uncomfortable so she's protesting even seeing it? When my does were on the bottle they really didn't want anything else. Might try something that won't produce a lot of gas like oat hay or peanut.


----------



## meanwolf (Apr 26, 2013)

Katie, thanks for the info. And you also gave me a better understanding about God:thankU:


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Lol it's because they like the grass  Or because they like to see you...or basically anything lol. It's completely normal. My doe used to scream her head off every time she saw me, it sounded like she was being killed! She only really got over it when she got put in a huge herd of goats for a while...and she grew unattached to me.

BTW, since she _is_ a bottle baby, she will most likely scream everytime she sees you, as she thinks its feeding time. And whether that food is grass or milk, she is just happy to see her mama


----------

